# AudioGridder



## Dewdman42 (Apr 27, 2020)

anyone tried this yet: https://www.gearnews.com/audiogridder-turn-any-mac-into-a-networked-plug-in-server-for-free/


----------



## chrisr (Jun 5, 2020)

So I just discovered this myself yesterday.

I would say it's not so much an alternative to VEPro (which excels at hosting instruments but is limited in use as an fx offloader because of the way it routs audio and reports delay to the daw) but more of a replacement for the old FXTeleport technology, or rather, an open-source competitor to UAD plug-in offloading tech.

Haven't tried it yet - but the potential is that you can build a small 2nd machine just for processing (akin to a UAD sattellite) and offload your session plugins to that machine. The differences being that you could presumably build a machine (or several) with vastly more processing power than the OCTOs for a similar price, and that you can then use _any_ VST3/AU plugs on that machine. From the github notes it looks like VST2 support may have been added now also.

I'm sure there will be drawbacks but this is potentially very exciting.


----------



## chrisr (Jun 5, 2020)

Also, @Dewdman42 - if you change the name of the thread to something like "Audiogridder fx proccessing offload (Mac / PC)" then I suspect it will get a lot more attention, as many/most folks here already run VEPro, and aren't interested in an alternative to it. If like me they'll see the thread title and ignore it for that reason - I just found the thread after I searched "Audiogridder" to see if anyone had started a thread already.

Also - looks like this is both PC and MAC now, from what I see on github.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 5, 2020)

I tried it out, had problems I couldn’t get it to finish scanning plugins. Developer was of no help. It’s based on juce and there are problems with that too. My recommendation is don’t waste your time until it works better


----------



## igbro (Jun 24, 2020)

Works perfectly for me! (alpha16) Far more CPU efficient than the Reaper connect thing I tried and yes VEP is not tailored for FX's...
VST and windows 7 here...
Bound to buy more Acustica plugins now... (old) server is almost idling with 5 of them running!!!
Daw I7(4/8)@3.5ghz W7 Cubase 10 .5 20 24Gb / Server Dual Xeon(6/12)@3ghz W7 32Gb


----------



## chrisr (Jun 24, 2020)

Ooh - that's v exciting news, thanks for the report igbro!


----------



## averystemmler (Jun 25, 2020)

Gave Audiogridder a try both locally and over LAN. Seems very promising here, on two Windows 7 machines. Still not a VEP replacement for me until there's a way to keep instruments on the server decoupled from the project (though I can think of some ridiculous ways to jury rig it), but it works as advertised on my systems. I look forward to heating my room with a dozen old laptops running oversampled B2 instances this winter.


----------



## sathyva (Jun 26, 2020)

Working great here with a macpro and a macmini as a slave. 
Pretty helpful with Acustica Audio plugins


----------



## Bear Market (Jun 26, 2020)

What latency are you guys getting? (I haven't tried Audiogridder myself)


----------



## studioj (Jun 26, 2020)

Wow, thank you for the heads up! This is very cool. Working solidly on my hackintosh slave as server and running FX sends in Logic on my trash can mac pro. And yes the hungry B2 is a great candidate for this approach. I toyed with this workflow years ago using VEP and audio event input plugins but it was always a bit kludgey. And how cool is it that you can see the interface on the master system in the plugin UI! really impressive. It tells you the added latency in the UI, and you can set the buffers similarly to VEP for more or less latency. FYI it is listed under "e47" in your plugins list... took me a second to find when I went to instantiate the first time.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 26, 2020)

What kind of latency are ya’ll getting?


----------



## studioj (Jun 26, 2020)

Here are the latency settings you can choose. I haven't done any tests to see if this is actually the real world latency.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 4, 2020)

Hmm, 42ms is quite a lot. So it’s not really made for live input (reverb send), I guess.
Anyone tried that?


----------



## averystemmler (Aug 4, 2020)

Stevie said:


> Hmm, 42ms is quite a lot. So it’s not really made for live input (reverb send), I guess.
> Anyone tried that?



That number is dependant on the buffer size of the host. I haven't messed with it in a while, but I recall mine being less than that. Playing a virtual instrument (string staccatos were my test, I think) live felt indistinguishable from VEP, to me.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 5, 2020)

Awesome, that’s good news. Well, I think I might need to try it then.


----------



## studioj (Aug 5, 2020)

Ah yes, I probably had my buffer set to 1024, or possibly 512... with lower buffer those latency numbers would be much lower.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 5, 2020)

Tried it with Nebula and a couple of Acquas, unfortunately it's super unstable right now. 
The GUIs don't even open.


----------



## igbro (Aug 10, 2020)

Stevie said:


> Tried it with Nebula and a couple of Acquas, unfortunately it's super unstable right now.
> The GUIs don't even open.


Hi Stephan, works almost perfect here with acquas (that's why I need this). Just have to lower a little bit GUI streaming quality (. 8). N4 doesn't work due to it's GUI with several windows. My master and slave are both W7 x64.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 10, 2020)

That’s too bad, I use a lot of N4 libraries. Maybe it would be better to provide a fixed canvas for the plugins and open them inside.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 29, 2020)

1.1 beta is brilliant! It’s now using FFMPEG to encode the UI and it’s hugely more responsive. Latency is down.

If you’re on Windows then you need to install a free VNC server on the server PC and a VNC viewer on the client with your DAW. When I was using Remote Desktop the UI of the plugins wouldn’t display. As soon as I used VNC it was immediate.

I just played a complex patch in Diva in Divine mode and it took an all of .83% CPU in my DAW (30% in the server PC).

everyone should try this


----------



## igbro (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh yes, a killer job from Andreas!

Most, not to say all, of the issues on my systems (2x W7x64) with AG were due to GUI streaming, leading to some clicks an pops even when relaxing the system with large buffer and blocks. 

So much more responsive and usable now!
However Vst2 plugin version still gives better ASIO stability in Cubase for me than Vst3.
I'll definitely pay for this awesome application. I can use a bunch Acustica Audio Acquas in my mixes now!

*vitocorleone123, *I'm using MS Remote Desktop. The only thing is that you have to let the MS RD window open to allow GUI drawing at the server side*. *Hiding it in the taskbar will not make the trick either.
I'm using this window to display the server performance tab in task manager moved to the top right and resizing the window around it.(This hides GUI witch is drawn at top left)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 31, 2020)

VNC just worked so much faster and easier that I stopped messing with Remote Desktop - it didn't work no matter what was opened or closed on the server or client PC. Now I don't need a window or anything open, just running a VNC server instance on the server PC and it does it's thing without a hitch.

I'm still trying to get a feel for how many blocks/how much latency is needed to avoid pops and clicks. One plugin per instance of the client vst seems to, of course, be the best. I'm having more luck avoiding pops and clicks in the instrument vst than the effects one.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 31, 2020)

So for mixing (after composing) it seems very good , right? When latency is not an issue.

Too bad it’s not aax, protools is a hog w plugins.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 31, 2020)

It's worth trying while composing, as well.

There's 2 client plugins: effects and instrument. For example, I successfully loaded Kontakt in the Instrument plugin. The latency is actually not bad now.

I've not tried anything complex, however.


----------



## timbit2006 (Sep 4, 2020)

Has anyone used this for a SWAM ensemble? I just got it a few days ago and it absolutely kills my 3900XT when I'm using it with my template. Ideally I want to run as many SWAM instances as possible, luckily they allow 4 installations at once. VEPro seemed like my only option and now I've found this so I think I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 4, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Too bad it’s not aax, protools is a hog w plugins.


AVID and open source are like oil and water, they don't mix together.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 21, 2021)

I just installed the server scanned my plugins and it timed out....

Not a good start....


----------



## eakwarren (Mar 29, 2021)

I can't get AG server v1.1.1 to recognize 32bit instruments in the plugin scan, 64bit are fine. Anyone successful with 32bit?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 6, 2021)

Anyone struggling with a particular synth consuming a lot of CPU can try a work around for free... use Audiogridder plugin/server - and install the server on the same machine.

I've only just tried this. That custom J8 patch that took my CPU to 100% in S1 in less than a second? Yeah. 10% CPU use when using Audiogridder. TAL or Presonus (or both) didn't do a good job with that whole multithreadding thing. I'm also going to try the new BlueCats Patchworks plugin, though that costs $89 instead of being free. There is a weird effect when you use the Audiogridder plugin and server on the same machine, since the plugin launches a "remote" view of the plugin that also launches on the server - so you end up with 2 of the same synths on the screen. But... free.

Edit: hitting as many keys as I can on my Keystep37 using "Awaken from a Dream" patch (randomly chosen) in Pigments takes 53% in S1 normally. 23% in Audiogridder.

Need to test out any drop outs etc. though.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Apr 6, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> There is a weird effect when you use the Audiogridder plugin and server on the same machine, since the plugin launches a "remote" view of the plugin that also launches on the server - so you end up with 2 of the same synths on the screen.


Just disable screen capture in the settings.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 20, 2021)

1.2 Beta 4 is out now.... and it works for me! First one to properly work since 1.1.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 12, 2021)

1.2 Beta 6 is out today.

https://github.com/apohl79/audiogridder/releases


----------



## eakwarren (Oct 12, 2021)

eakwarren said:


> I can't get AG server v1.1.1 to recognize 32bit instruments in the plugin scan, 64bit are fine. Anyone successful with 32bit?


I was able to resolve this and load 32bit Windows plugins using jBridge.

Now if I can get midiFX working, that would be great!


----------



## szczaw (Jan 25, 2022)

Today I tested the latest beta with dual x5680 running the server and Ryzen 3700x running instrument plugins. Works great. Everything is set in the daw and saved with the project, which for me is a big plus. I can have the server remotely load whatever I want.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Jan 25, 2022)

Just tried it out for running VCV in Logic Pro on my local machine... works great!


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 8, 2022)

Just trying this on a single Mac (MacBook Pro max) and it seems to work well except for weird cursor behavior. When I move the cursor over the audiogridder plugin in Logic, it jumps to the window showing the instrument outside of Logic (which must be the audiogridder server) rather than letting me deal with the instrument in the audiogridder plugin in Logic.

I have the various permissions/access set in Settings/Privacy etc. Must be some other basic thing I haven't done right?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 4, 2022)

Beta 7 is now out.


----------



## Loerpert (May 4, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Beta 7 is now out.


Thanks! Will try it out tonight. I <3 AudioGridder


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 4, 2022)

I've reverted to Beta 6 as Beta 7 was buggy - my plugin windows kept jumping around and anchoring where I didn't want them, and I couldn't use a menu in the plugin itself because it keeps closing automatically.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 4, 2022)

Nice, I'm excited to see an update. I regret not posting an issue I had, I was under the assumption that development was paused while Andreas worked on another project.
Does anyone else have an issue where they are using a 4k main + 1080p secondary monitor, when you drag audiogridder to the secondary monitor it now makes the plugin appear off screen.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 5, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I've reverted to Beta 6 as Beta 7 was buggy - my plugin windows kept jumping around and anchoring where I didn't want them, and I couldn't use a menu in the plugin itself because it keeps closing automatically.


Hi, me. 

The new Beta8 came out today and seems to have addressed your issues with Beta7, and all is well again.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 16, 2022)

... and now Beta 9 is out (haven't tried it yet... tip: always keep the installer for the version that's been working handy in case you have to revert)

Beta 8 has been very solid for me.

https://github.com/apohl79/audiogridder/releases


----------



## HCMarkus (Jun 26, 2022)

Can the Audiogridder Plugin be used like Audiomovers plugin, publishing to a web address? 

I have only occasional need to send audio to clients real time as a mix is progressing, but if Audiogridder can do the job, it would be most excellent!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 26, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Can the Audiogridder Plugin be used like Audiomovers plugin, publishing to a web address?
> 
> I have only occasional need to send audio to clients real time as a mix is progressing, but if Audiogridder can do the job, it would be most excellent!


Has to be on the same network. Maybe it's possible with a VPN? Not sure about latency rendering it unusable at that point, though.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Jun 26, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Can the Audiogridder Plugin be used like Audiomovers plugin, publishing to a web address?
> 
> I have only occasional need to send audio to clients real time as a mix is progressing, but if Audiogridder can do the job, it would be most excellent!


For that, you might be better off with SonoBus.


----------



## HCMarkus (Jun 26, 2022)

Hans-Peter said:


> For that, you might be better off with SonoBus.


Perfect! Thanks for the info, much appreciated. 

The AU Plugin works nicely within Digital Performer 11.11 on my Mac Studio. The only obvious disadvantage compared with Audiomovers is clients need to install SonoBus on their computers a opposed to simply navigating to a website. That stated, SonoBus installation is super quick and a group can be password protected. 

Nice. Thanks again Hans-Peter!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 6, 2022)

1.2 Beta 10 is out
https://github.com/apohl79/audiogridder/releases

GENERAL​
*NEW* Multi-Mono support (resolves #955)
Generate a unique server ID to allow for auto reconnects with IP/name changes - This improves session stability even when servers change their IP address.
Improved server error reporting in the plugin
PLUGIN​
*NEW* Allow plugin layouts to be selected
*NEW* Added option to use fixed output buffers
*NEW* Added tray option to reload all chains in "not loaded" state
*NEW* Added option to manually adjust the latency (PDC)
*NEW* Keep transferring audio when a plugin UI is open
Changed FX channel limits to 32 inputs + 2 sidechains
Fixed audio streamer issue with uneven buffer sizes (resolves #948)
Fixed AAX installation on windows
Fixed layout issue with the instrument plugin that prevented stereo outputs in Logic
Stability fixes
SERVER​
Improved plugin I/O management (layouts cache)
Delete plugin UIs only when the plugin unloads
Fixed plugin deactivation support (resolves #947)
Fixed performance issue in the processing measurement code
Stability fixes


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 18, 2022)

EDIT: I cannot install this on my Win10 computer due to AAX plugin error issues - and I don't use ProTools or want AAX installed, either!

Beta 11








Releases · apohl79/audiogridder


DSP servers using general purpose computers and networks - apohl79/audiogridder




github.com





PLUGIN​
Added more values for manual PDC adjustments
Audio streamer fixes
Added missing bounds check that could lead to a crash
Fixed buffering for the midi plugin as it was loosing midi data

SERVER​
Fixed layout mapping for stereo effects (This solves the mono issues, that have been reported in beta 10.)
Improved the plugin scanner
Better error/timeout handling
Pick up scan results in case the master process dies during the scan


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 21, 2022)

1.2.0 Beta 12








Releases · apohl79/audiogridder


DSP servers using general purpose computers and networks - apohl79/audiogridder




github.com





PLUGIN​
Fixed AAX installer on Windows
Changed the audio unit type of the FX plugin back to "effect" (This is to stay backwards compatible with v1.1 on Logic Pro.)
All downloads are available at https://audiogridder.com/download/.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 9, 2022)

*1.2.0 Beta 13*

PLUGIN​
Improved server management (resolves #1014)
Added realtime/live mode (strict internal timeouts)
Added more plugin monitor metrics
Plugin search window improvements
Fixed a backwards compatibility issue (fixes #1008)
Stability fixes
SERVER​
*NEW* Added option to autostart multiple servers (resolves #998)
Improved scanning of multi-plugin shells
Minor improvements and stability fixes
All downloads are available at https://audiogridder.com/download/.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 1, 2022)

*1.2.0 Beta 14* (been out awhile - forgot to add it here)









Releases · apohl79/audiogridder


DSP servers using general purpose computers and networks - apohl79/audiogridder




github.com





PLUGIN​
Improvements to the plugin monitor
Stability fixes
SERVER​
Performance improvements
Screen recording tweaks
Added mouse offset correction support
Always add the default layout to plugins with no layout match
Removed scan timeout warning popup and improved timeout handling
Fixed an issue where a server with a new ID was inheriting the default UUID
Stability fixes


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 14, 2022)

*1.2.0 Beta 15*

PLUGIN​
*NEW* Added support for custom block sizes: This allows using larger block sizes than the host and might help with high latency chains.
Fixed a buffering issue that caused damage to the audio signal
Fixed automatic retries for chain sandbox load timeouts
Fixed reconnect loop issue when "bypass when not ready" was disabled
Fixed PDC issue when bypassing plugins
Stability fixes
SERVER​
Stability fixes

https://github.com/apohl79/audiogridder/releases


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 14, 2022)

Nice to see so many updates lately. Love AG!


----------



## kanym (Oct 23, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Can the Audiogridder Plugin be used like Audiomovers plugin, publishing to a web address?
> 
> I have only occasional need to send audio to clients real time as a mix is progressing, but if Audiogridder can do the job, it would be most excellent!


I used Loopback on mac. It simply let you route any channel of any soundcard you own from/to any channel you like. So you can create a virtual soundcard with your routing and easily send what you hear (for example).
On windows I think you can you jack, no latency w either of them

let us know if you solved the problem


----------

